# Most gorgeous army ever?



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I remember a link being posted over Ibushi's Eldar at DakkaDakka forums, after someone asked about Cherry Blossom Wood Elves. I thought I'd seen perhaps one of the best painted armies ever. That was for 40K.

For fantasy, with the quality of all but a few models, it was hard to choose. However, after looking around for a bit, I this. The URL is not the sort of advertising you see in a coffee shot ("We have the best coffee in the world") - this shit is real.

Ever since seeing the Balrog all lit up in White Dwarf way back now, I've been a sucker for internally lit models.

For those who don't want to click the link, here's the teaser.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Saw those guys a while back. Just plain incredible!


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

These were on BoLS a couple of weeks back. What work must have gone into these what with clear resin casts, LEDs and optics. Look brilliant.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They are a fantastic concept and well done to boot. I was very tempted to go order some clear resin when I first saw them, but luckily I got distracted before I blew a load of cash on yet another damned from the start project. I wonder if GW will look at this sort of idea for an 'elementals army' or just the odd mini in the future?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

yeh that army is sweet but must have taken ages to do.


----------



## Degzi (Nov 10, 2008)

thats just so individual :shok:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Absolutely fucking awesome!!!!


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

*Check this out this is crazy*

I just wanted to share something that I came across on the web. It's a fully converted Chaos Daemon army and it's the coolest thing I have ever seen. Check it out.

http://belloflostsouls.blogspot.com/2008/12/jody-tuckers-cult-of-fire-daemons-of.html#dsq-post-add :victory:

Merged with this existing thread since it was moved to Fantasy - squeek


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

All I can say it... wow. Just wow! :shok:

I personally don't like it per se, but the work needed to accomplish that is just outstanding! It just looks 'blah' to me really. I really love the light, but that's about it really...


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Not to piss on anyones chips, but this is already in painting and modelling. 'Tis badass though.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd love to have a few of those "Flame Daemons" to use as Lesser Summoned daemons...:shok:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Trigger said:


> Not to piss on anyones chips, but this is already in painting and modelling. 'Tis badass though.


Even think it was posted here! :laugh:

Cannot fathom how much work has gone into that however. Worth seeing several times.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I have merged it with the old thread since it got moved in to Fantasy.

It is a stunning army though, well worth multiple visits!


----------

